# prepaid envelope spouse visa



## NewUser93 (Jul 29, 2015)

I recieved this email today and so I I POSTED an envelope with another prepaid envelope inside it. I have put the gwf number at the top and address with no cover letter how will they know why someone has sent them an random prepaid envelope




Dear ******* ********,

Regarding Visa Application: GWF********* 
For: ****** ******

We have a made a decision in relation to the above application but we have noted that no pre-paid return envelope has been provided with the documents submitted by yourself as the UK sponsor. 

Please provide a suitable sized envelope with appropriate postage so that we can return all of the supporting documents to your UK address. 

If an envelope is not provided within 10 working days of this email, the documents ? including any original and / or valuable documents ? will be returned to the sponsor?s address via standard mail. Please note that the UK Visa Section will accept no responsibility for loss or damage to documents that are sent via this method.

Please send to:
Sheffield Visa Section 
Vulcan House Iron, Floor 4
6 Millsands
Sheffield
S3 8NH

Please also include the above GWF reference number on the front of the envelope.


----------



## NewUser93 (Jul 29, 2015)

Anyone???


----------



## shaz2803 (Jun 21, 2015)

you have done what they asked, plus they will know from the GWF number. You did write your address on the prepaid envelope?


----------

